# [heise] Aus für unseriöse SMS-Flirts



## Eniac (28 November 2005)

SMS-Chat-Dienste, hinter denen professionelle Agenten stecken, dürfen nicht als Kennenlern- oder Flirtplattform angeboten werden. So entschied das Landgericht München I in einem Urteil vom 11. Oktober 2005 (Az. 33O8728/05). Dem ging eine Klage der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin gegen einen Callcenter-Betreiber voraus.

mehr...


Das wurde aber auch höchste Zeit.


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (28 November 2005)

Das stand da schon:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12752
ist aber trotzdem eine gute Meldung


----------

